# Rolex



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, Dexter had a busy weekend! I brought him with to Rolex at the Kentucky Horse Park.

https://www.rk3de.org/

They let spectators bring their dogs on the XC course. Pretty impressive, considering last year a dog got loose and chased one of the horses 

I was a little hesitant to bring him because my husband couldn't come and I didn't know how he'd handle it. I've never had to manage him in a large crowd before. Well, he was a doll. Got lots of love from everyone (a surprising number of people came up to him for snuggles, since they had traveled for the event and left their V at home). He was great about not jumping up, even when everyone had their paper course maps out (he has a thing for paper...). And even did the crowded shopping booths like a pro! He got lots of comments about what a great dog he was and how well behaved. At the end of the day, a few people even let him sit in their lap while they watched the rides from a picnic blanket. So I was a very proud mom!

And of course, we ran into two V puppies! A little boy (sweet as could be) and a little girl (who was super feisty). I wanted to take them home  Here's Dexter showing the little guy the ropes (he didn't care too much for the little girl who only wanted to climb on him!)...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

dex - PIKE has been to 3 XC's - what a great day - look into the polo matches at the Ky horse park - pups on lead are welcome - PIKE ( the MUTT ) me ( the MUTT owner ) lawn chair & a cooler - watching the sport of KINg's - & PIKE gets so much attention !!!!!!! PRICELESS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Dex, Sounds like you and Dexter had a great day out! amazing how much our V's surprise us with how well they learn, even if they don't display it al the time 
Ps. When we picked up Tucker From Schabens I did tell him about meeting you and Dexter on the forum. I told him he's doing great and loving his Fam in Kentucky.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Great idea, REM! We've gone to watch polo out there before but I never thought about taking Dexter. We will have to do it this summer!


----------

